# Help with Delta faucet



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Know this sounds funny to you guys but I don't live in America and faucets here are pretty different. A client of mine brought his fixtures over from the States years ago. 

A) can anyone tell me where I can order replacement parts for this delta faucet online?

B) faucet leaks from the handle when it's turned on. Do I replace O rings, valve stem? Whats needed? (With our faucets we just pull out the valve stem, redress the seat, and put a new one in). Do I suggest a new faucet? 

Appreciate the advice. Don't want to waste too much time figuring it out because I rarely see these faucets. I also don't want to do the work twice.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Delta has these little black grommets and springs that need to be replaced. You should be able to find them on-line.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I just re-read the post. Leaks from the handles. That is a different repair. Sounds like the O rings around the stems. 

Looking at the finish of the faucet, I'd recommend a new faucet.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Here's what you are dealing with. Don't know if this site would be the best for you to order from considering shipping. https://www.plumbingsupply.com/deltalavatoryfaucets.html

Like Tommy said, if it's leaking from the handle, it's the o-ring up top. If they dont get a new faucet, it's a good idea to go ahead and replace all the stuff on both sides while you are there.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

If I had a customer with a well-used faucet from your country that needed repair parts only available from your country...I'd tell them to throw it in the pond and get a fixture that works in our world.

I'd have it repaired in five minutes here, but you are not here. If I were you, I wouldn't waste the time or effort. The faucet is not that special.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

in the u s of a, its a throw away faucet. the finish is shot on the faucet and drain. about $12 worth of repair parts to fix it here. toss it and get what you have readily available by you. i would recommend replacing it if it was my customer with my easy access to the repair parts.


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Plbgbiz, I could put in a local faucet. Problem is all the faucets here require one sink hole while this uses three if I recall. Would look funny with covers on either side of the faucet.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Sell them a new local one hole lav too. Does the customer have an emotional attachment to the faucet?


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

yaacov said:


> Plbgbiz, I could put in a local faucet. Problem is all the faucets here require one sink hole while this uses three if I recall. Would look funny with covers on either side of the faucet.


OPPORTUNITY IS BANGING ON YOUR DOOR!!!!!

Invent a renovation cover plate that installs under the faucet and conceals. Same principle as the Delta cover plate for converting 2-handle tub/shower to single lever.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It's nice to see someone else having trouble with an IMPORT faucet. But seriously-there's no Amazon.com in Israel?


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> OPPORTUNITY IS BANGING ON YOUR DOOR!!!!!
> 
> Invent a renovation cover plate that installs under the faucet and conceals. Same principle as the Delta cover plate for converting 2-handle tub/shower to single lever.


I think they need a new bathroom.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

KoleckeINC said:


> It's nice to see someone else having trouble with an IMPORT faucet. But seriously-there's no Amazon.com in Israel?


to hell with plumbing, contact amazon and start amazon-israel by you. you can oversee it and make billions.:thumbsup:


----------



## HonestPlumb (Jan 25, 2015)

Don't they have single hole faucets with optional deck plate to cover other holes in your country ?


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

I've seen a deck plate twice. No idea where they came from. Probably from America with the faucets. There is no demand as 99.9999% of the sinks
are single holes


----------



## yaacov (Aug 8, 2012)

Doesn't matter anyway. He doesn't want a new faucet. He'll bring back the gaskets and valve stems and well fix it


----------

